# Question, as I'm New to Uber



## JT Mayhew (Jul 11, 2016)

Right now, I don't have a checking account. I'm able to drive for Uber, but haven't yet because of no checking account. I have a pre-paid debit card, that my paycheck from my other job is loaded onto. Is there a way to get either a paper check, or get my Uber check deposited onto the card, instead of a checking account?


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

If you are unable to open a checking account it means that you are in a tough financial situation that driving for Uber will only make worse.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

There are a lot of those pseudo checking cards that act like banks but really aren't, like Bluebird by AMEX, GoBank, MangoMoney, Amex Serve, etc and those should be able to work. If your current card works like that meaning it has a checking account number and a routing number for direct deposit, then it should work. If not, you'll have to get one of the other cards that I mentioned (there are more, I'm sure--those are the ones that come to mind). They are really only debit cards, but they do have a routing number and a checking account number for direct deposits.


----------



## JT Mayhew (Jul 11, 2016)

I guess that's what I have. Mine's the VISA "Black Card". My regular job direct deposits right to it. Hmm, the question now is how do I get the routing number and "account" number from it...LOL!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

JT Mayhew said:


> Right now, I don't have a checking account. I'm able to drive for Uber, but haven't yet because of no checking account. I have a pre-paid debit card, that my paycheck from my other job is loaded onto. Is there a way to get either a paper check, or get my Uber check deposited onto the card, instead of a checking account?


I dont have an answer, but I can't remember not ever having a checking account since I was 18, so I'm wondering why 
you dont have one. For me, not having one doesn't make sense. Are you black listed or something?


----------



## JT Mayhew (Jul 11, 2016)

No, I had some issues, where I lost my job, and some bills I owed kept getting taken out of my account, so the bank closed my account, and I owe them like $80.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

JT Mayhew said:


> No, I had some issues, where I lost my job, and some bills I owed kept getting taken out of my account, so the bank closed my account, and I owe them like $80.


Like I said earlier, you should not be driving for Uber, you're just going to dig a deeper hole. Get a job pay the bank back, repair your credit.


----------



## JT Mayhew (Jul 11, 2016)

I have a regular job. I'm doing this for supplemental income.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

If you log into your account, there should be info on the account and routing numbers. Usually on a link about setting up direct deposit. I gave one of these to my nephew and it's a way I can send him an allowance and he can feel like a grownup paying with a "credit card."


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Go join a credit union. Problem solved.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I have an online checking account for rideshare. They don't charge a fee if you're having automatic deposits made. Comes with a debit card. All the major banks have them. I got $50 for opening mine.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

JT Mayhew said:


> Right now, I don't have a checking account. I'm able to drive for Uber, but haven't yet because of no checking account. I have a pre-paid debit card, that my paycheck from my other job is loaded onto. Is there a way to get either a paper check, or get my Uber check deposited onto the card, instead of a checking account?


If you can have your job's paycheck auto-deposited on to the card, then you can have your Uber money deposited as well. You just have to provide the same routing and account number information as you provided your employer.

If you're able to open a checking account at a bank or credit union, that is a better option but not everyone is able to do so.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Go join a credit union. Problem solved.


Credit unions are the best. They have checking accounts with no fees and some even kick you a signup bonus. 
I have a few that I have but the one I signed up for with www.techcu.com and I got something like a $300 bonus deposited into my account at the end of the month or the beginning of the next month after I deposited and set up direct deposit.


----------

